# solar panel installers - Bay Area California



## acali (Jan 6, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a solar installer that works in the Bay Area, California that is affordable and reputable?
I've been talking to one company but I'm getting used car salesman vibes.

Originally I was planning on buying a DIY kit and doing this all myself.
But its starting to look like the legislation in California is going to change to the NEM 3.0 standard and its beneficial to get this done sooner than later.


----------

